# Venice lodging end of the month



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking for a camp to rent from thursday night the 23rd through sunday morning the 26th any ideas would be greatly appreciated. We are 4 people bringing our own boat and do not need a guide thanks Stuart (251)753-2045


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

call capt. rimmer covington, he has the low-down on most of the rental properties in venice, 601.951.3981. good luck - justin


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks I will call him this evening.


----------

